# IBS D and Anxiety as a wedding guest



## Kelly167 (Apr 29, 2020)

I have severe IBS D and anxiety and was wondering how any of you cope during wedding guest season, for the past few years I have declined and made excuses for lots of the wedding ceremonies I have been invited too luckily I have been a. Plus one and not know the bride or groom well personally. But I have close family weddings and maybe a christening coming up and I have constant fear of needing the toilet urgently during the ceremony and having to get up and go out, thats if the church even has a toilet, and everyone seeing and wondering what Im doing and considering it rude. I know to take Imodium and also eat light, but this is not enough sometimes, I guess I am wondering is it acceptable to have to leave a ceremony to use the toilet? I know it seems silly to worry about it but I think about it a lot ahh! Thankyou in advance


----------



## Positiveside (Apr 19, 2017)

I was going to tell you to take Imodium and eat light, but you already knew it. Maybe don't sit upfront during the ceremony so that if you need to go to the restroom, people won't notice you


----------

